# cross stitch



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

does anyone else?


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful work. I do some cross stitch but not very much. Your work is lovely. I hope you will frame them. :-D


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

jankula said:


> Beautiful work. I do some cross stitch but not very much. Your work is lovely. I hope you will frame them. :-D


oh yes - - this is them after transporting them here in the suitcase. Now they are all framed and hanging on the walls.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

My sister gave me the last supper which she had done...I started a bedspread years ago but never finished it...as the material wasn't really made for the weight of the thread..so I didn't complete it...


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely pictures. I have several cross stitch UFOs that need attention!


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I do, have been for many years & do models for designrs sometimes & a shop plus orders for people.I do kniting orders as well .Love crosstitching.Will put some pics on .These are a few of the latest,have more to add


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

ooh I love looking at other peoples work - - wonderful. I LOVE the last supper - -


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I did quite a few smaller pictures years ago (before I went back to my career). Now I must confess, I consider myself a collector of cross stitch patterns rather than a creator of cross stitch pieces. AND I started knitting again--not much time for other crafts!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

smbrnnha said:


> I did quite a few smaller pictures years ago (before I went back to my career). Now I must confess, I consider myself a collector of cross stitch patterns rather than a creator of cross stitch pieces. AND I started knitting again--not much time for other crafts!


aha - - but maybe one day


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

What a treat to see everyone's beautiful work. I do cross stitch but haven't done any for a good while - been overtaken with knitting and now crochet!! Thank you for showing us your work.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

gozolady said:


> ooh I love looking at other peoples work - - wonderful. I LOVE the last supper - -


I won the $50.00 towards the cost of framing(I had to add to it) so the artwork is protected with museum quality matting, and glass..it was a pleasure for me to have and see it finished so all can enjoy it.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

gozolady said:


> aha - - but maybe one day


I certainly have the stash of fabric, thread and patterns to start at any time!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the sampler as well as your other creations...all are beautiful...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All are works of art...Beautiful work...


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a cross stitch WIP at the moment of a cat and dog together for my duaghter. I really only have weekends for my craft so not much gets done unfortunately. I do one day cross stitch, next knitting then the following weekend is crochet and more knitting for another project. One day I will get things finished


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to love to do counted cross stitch when I was younger, then my eyes got bad and stopped. Unfortunately I never took pictures of any of them. Yours makes mine look sick although I took such pride in the things I did. A lot of them were gifts and still hang in some of my friends and relatives homes.


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I am a cross stitch a holic !


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a few somewhere, I will have to dig them out and post a few.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice work on your cross stitch pictures!


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to cross stitch but have gotten away from it these last few years. had done many and have many hanging on my walls now. none of the family does crafting so don't know where they will end up. 

now am on a big kick of making afghans, sweaters, hats and mittens for the Lakota American Indians. 

if I live long enough- might return to cross stitching when this latest obsession is done. 

keep up the great work. beautiful. 

hugs
marge


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I used to do a lot of cross stitch many are now displayed in family and friends homes. I did Cross stitch during my time out from knitting while the kids were small. I stopped as my eyesight was failing but I now wear glasses for close work so I will get back to it one of these days. I had a small cross stitch set for Christmas last year which I have done a fraction of but haven't gone back to. I too have some work still waiting to be framed one is a family tree i made for my father but sadly he died before I had finished it. I have many small projects that came free with the magazines and a lot of small frames etc. No excuses really it's all just packed up in my bedroom I might dig it out this weekend and do some.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh boy do I ever do cross stitch! You ought to click on my name and see the topics I have for cross stitch! Here a just a few, more like just a drop in the ocean of what I have done!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful work. I used to cross stitch until I couldnt see the holes in the linen.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh boy do I ever do cross stitch! You ought to click on my name and see the topics I have for cross stitch! Here a just a few, more like just a drop in the ocean of what I have done!


I did the same last supper as you did and gave it to my son and his bride for their wedding 10 years ago and have done an awful lot more as well. Have photos of most of them but do not know how to put photos on the site.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

here are some more


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I decided a long time ago that life was too short for cross-stitch. I have done stamped....I cannot get lost in that! I find those pieces absolutely gorgeous and I salute those who can do that!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

love those wolves


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

here´s a few i did


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

lovely really lovely


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love x-stitching! I am working on a French pattern the is of children cross-country skiing. My eyesight has gotten tired and I'm working on Luguana... so it takes a bunch of concentration... but its going to be nice when done. Yours are all beautiful.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have in the past. Too busy now knitting and crocheting.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yes, really my passion. I am presently working on Christmas ornaments for my new tree. They are from Mill Hill and are beaded. I love Mill Hill products. 
Also do Hardanger. I have been doing Hardanger Cards for special occasions for family. 
I have become really selective as to who gets one of my pieces as too many people don't appreciate the work that goes into them. 
Thanks to those who posted pics of their work. Beautiful!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes! I love counted cross stitch. Your work is beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

use to do a lot, not so much anymore. But, just finished putting my GGS's name in counted crossstitch on the back of a football shirt for his 2nd birthday. I posted some pictures of projects I have done earlier this year, if you go to "search", put in "cross stitch pictures", mine should be the first one on the list "Nana5".


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

lovely work. I admire anyone that does cross stitch, I tried it once but haven't the patience for it.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I can do cross stitch but my Husband does beautiful cross stitch Then we frame them our self. I am running out of wall space but I don't like to sell any because they are so nice and he done them


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

tweeter said:


> I can do cross stitch but my Husband does beautiful cross stitch Then we frame them our self. I am running out of wall space but I don't like to sell any because they are so nice and he done them


ooh - - how lovely


----------



## bebo (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow. Love all the cross stitch designs. If I knew how to place picture on this site I would post mine.???


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I do cross stitch and counted cross stitch. Love your pictures. Are they counted cross stitch or printed cross stitch? Whichever, they are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

vixensuzyq said:


> I do cross stitch and counted cross stitch. Love your pictures. Are they counted cross stitch or printed cross stitch? Whichever, they are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mine are counted except for the riverside scene with the mountains and horses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

vixensuzyq said:


> I do cross stitch and counted cross stitch. Love your pictures. Are they counted cross stitch or printed cross stitch? Whichever, they are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mine are all counted cross stitch also! I have done the printed for quilt blocks but I really prefer the counted cross stitch!

Everyone has posted some beautiful pictures! Hubby makes the frames for most of mine also. Some of mine are really big, like 30" wide by 54" tall! Wooden frame would just be too bulky so I turn them into tapestries.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bebo said:


> Wow. Love all the cross stitch designs. If I knew how to place picture on this site I would post mine.???


I have posted several of mine on this site. I just put them in "chit-chat" because there is not other spot for them. I just put "ccs" in the title so that people will know it is counted cross stitch! Please share some photos! I enjoy seeing what others do also!


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

I love to cross stitch..have lots of pieces waiting to br framed


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I prefer to do the counted cross stitch also. Can you please share or tell me where to get the patterns for the wolves.

My SIL loves anything with wolves.

Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My wolves pattern was a gift from a friend a long time ago. Others I have done and not posted here on this thread were either bought or found free on the internet.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Bapci (Feb 23, 2013)

What beautiful work and you even outlined in black. I have finished one piece and it needs to be outlined but I can't seem to find the energy or patience to do that. I also am trying to teach my 6 year old granddaughter to do cross
stitch on stamped patterns but am finding little energy or
patience for that too.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. You do beautiful work. I crochet, sew, knit and cross stitch. Haven't cross stitched in awhile. Now seeing yours I want to again.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I've done cross stitch for years although unlike the other types of needlework I do, I didn't learn cross stitch until after I was married (a little less than 30 years ago). I am currently working on a cross stitch kit that is a picture of five cups and saucers on a shelf and then below them it says, "Life Is Fragile - Handle With Prayer". It's been interesting because each cup and saucer is different.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

There is an online cross stitch place and I have ordered from them before. They also have sales. Called Everything Cross Stitch.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Cross Stitch too. Love it. Almost always work on linen.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I love to cross stitch to! Been working on a thomas kincaid one off and on. guess i will have to post some pictures to.
love the ones on here. good work


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

bethns said:


> Yes I do, have been for many years & do models for designers sometimes & a shop plus orders for people.I do knitting orders as well .Love crosstitching.Will put some pics on .These are a few of the latest,have more to add


Your work is breathtaking!!!!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i haven't cross stitched in years and then i wanted to do something for my husband. now i am finding patterns i want to do. my problem is once i start stitching i don't want to stop and am tempted to stay up all night to do one. glad we now have a forum for this as i fully enjoy the knitting one


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

theres a cross stitch forum?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

alwilda said:


> theres a cross stitch forum?


I used to belong to one on Yahoo but they got really ********!$%$ and I left them. It has since changed hands and is even worse. I just hope there are better ones out there.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

ooooooo.... don't want to join that then. thank you


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I got this noticed in my PM sections from Admin. that the subject cross-stitch had been moved to a NEW section: That I could find it here...(just to let all know)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-142895-1.html


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> I got this noticed in my PM sections from Admin. that the subject cross-stitch had been moved to a NEW section: That I could find it here...(just to let all know)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-142895-1.html


Sorry, usually not on the computer this late, should have been "notice" and the link I gave was to one of my posts on cross-stitch! What I should have said is that there is a section "other crafts" where post of that sort will be put. Hope that helps! Sorry about the confusion on my part!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Susan, I just noticed your from Rockford. I used to work in Rockford. I'm a knitter but was a stitcher for years. I'm also a Susan.


----------

